# the true cost of egg sharing?



## jellybean123 (Jan 20, 2010)

So I know the clinic don't charge if you egg share, but what are the hidden costs? How much is sperm and storage, tests and anything else?

Cheers x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

We're egg sharing at the lwc and these are the costs: 

£850 - donor sperm
£105 - HFEA fee
£750 - ICSI
£24 - per bloodtest through out stimms
£350 - for all the tests you need before you start, although your gp may be willing to help you out with these.
£500 -blasts 
£500 - to freeze any envies

hope that helps xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

I did egg share at Nurture, Nottingham in May last year. Costs as follows:

consultation and hfea fee - £140
all drugs up until pregnancy test - £550
screening blood tests - £350 for all (or your GP may do all/some of them, so cost would be less)
sperm for 1 cycle - £500 (i think)
whole batch of sperm (enough for 4 or 5 ivf's) - £1500 (this is what we did as works out cheaper in long run and we wanted same donor for all our children)
storage of sperm - £350 for 10 years


Nurture don't so ICSI unless there's a problem with the sperm (which there shouldn't be).


Our whole cycle cost us £2540. But subsequent will be £690 as we already have the sperm now.

Good luck!!

Lisa


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

I emailed Manchester Care last month...asking just how much it would cost and her reply was;

£295 for screening 
£545 for drugs 
£645 for donor sperm
£104.50 HFEA fee

Is there more 'hidden' costs that she hasn't mentioned?? Im worried now becuase this may be our next option if our final 2 IUI's get BFN's!

k


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Katena - I would have thought that you may well have to pay a consultation fee to start the egg share process. 

A sperm storage fee would be almost inevitable if you were doing anything other than using the sperm as a "one-off" i.e. if you purchased extra sperm at the outset. And if you ended up with any spare embryos, there would be a separate storage fee for those. 
Plus if you were to do ICSI (clinics vary hugely on whether or not they use it as standard, but often the feeling is that you shouldn't need it with donor sperm, which should be of good quality anyway) there would be the charge for that, and also a charge for taking embryos to blasts, if you were able (it costs more because it takes longer/needs a different more specialised medium to grow them in etc. etc.). Well worth going to blasts if you've got the option!

That really just re-iterates some of the costs outlined above, but I don't think that there would be other "hidden" costs.


----------

